# Anyone In Eastern Subs Able To Swap Bb Pale For Import Malt?



## Brewmeister70 (19/3/08)

I'm trying to make a Cooper Pale Ale clone over Easter but can't find a small enough quantity of Barrett Burston pale malt (5kg). All the retailers seem to carry JWM, which tastes different to my palate.

I have Bairds Maris Otter pale ale malt to swap or Weyermann's pils malt if anyone can help.

Travelling to your brewery is no problem (I live in Croydon, Vic)- I'm a desparate man!


----------



## johnno (19/3/08)

Hi Brewmeister70,
I'll happily give you as many kilos as you need. I don't want anything for it.

Only problem for you is that I am in Werribee. If you are willing to make the trip you can have it.

Too bad it wasn't last weekend as I was in Mooroolbark all Saturday and could have bought it with me.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Brewmeister70 (20/3/08)

tHANKS jOHNNO

I will find out tonight when I get access to a car and reply then as to when I will be able to visit your brewery.

Are you sure you don't want any of my malt? I'd bring a beer but it's all fermenting or in a keg - a commercial one will have to suffice.

Message me with your address.

Thanks so much, 

Ian.


----------

